# iTunes Store seems to be down?



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, I can use my iTunes software, but I can't connect to the iTunes store.

Anyone else having this problem?

I've tried re-installing both iTunes and QuickTime, but nothing seems to fix it. I ran a coonectivity diagnostic and the result what that iTunes reported it could not establish a secure connection with the iTunes store...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Working fine here.

Mike


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Weird.

I've done some digging and it appears to be related to the most recent QuickTime update. But not sure how to roll back...

I've tried switching default browsers, etc. Nothing works.

I can sign into my account. I can update information on my account.

But I can't view anything in the Apple iStore.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I also downloaded the latest update. Everything seems to be fine for me in the itunes  and App store. Maybe try a reboot ?

Best Wishes!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I've rebooted over a dozen times, tried fixes mentioned in Apple's support boards, even went so far as to try the Safari browser.

Oddly, the Safari browser also won't pull up the apple.com/startpage, or anywhere else for that matter.

It's odd, because I can pull up the Apple homepage via Firefox and Chrome, but not on Safari.

I can also pull up my account.

I just can't get into the Apple iTunes Store itself to buy anything. (Or even see anything.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Strange.  Have you sent them an e-mail asking for directions?  They might have some ideas.  I was going to suggest internet problems, but it doesn't sound like that's it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Incidentally, there was a new update released for iTunes yesterday.  Try installing that and see if that helps in any way.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

When I reinstalled, I used the latest update.

Didn't help.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Are you on a mac or windows? Lion had an update too.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The new iTunes update came out yesterday.  Today they issued a major Lion update.  Run your software update and see.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm on Windows 7.

I dropped by an Apple Store today to ask about this.

He said because of all the new-release stuff being downloaded (iTunes, iOS, QuickTime, Lion) that Apple's servers have been wonky for a day or two.

His advice was, wait a few days and try again.

AND... (here's where Apple is head-and-shoulders on customer service)... he gave me his card and said, "If you still can't connect to iTunes Store by next week, bring your laptop by and we'll get it working."

I said, "You remember that it's a Windows 7 laptop, right?"

"Sure," he said. "But your problem's with iTunes, which is ours. We want you to be able to buy music, if you need to. Bring it by, we'll get it working again, no charge."

The spirit of Steve Jobs lives on in his well-trained employees...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I'm on Windows 7.
> 
> I dropped by an Apple Store today to ask about this.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Far less impressive since I last posted, Holly...

So iTunes Store is still not displaying in iTunes. Meaning I can't browse, can't purchase, etc.

I can sign into my account, and Diagnostics tells me I am connected... but nothing displays.

Now, to be clear, this only affects Apple software... that browses the Web. iTunes and Safari. (Safari won't web-browse anywhere after the Update From Hell that was QuickTime for Windows 7.7 and iTunes 10.5

This same problem has occurred on both my 64-bit laptop and my 32-bit desktop... as soon as iTunes and QT install those updates, you can no longer browse anything... but only on Apple software. (Chrome, MSIE and Firefox are not affected at all. Neither is Kindle for Windows.)

So Monday I took my laptop over to the Apple Store.

The guys there were friendly. He showed me how to make sure I had uninstalled all Apple's hidden files, so that I'd be reinstalling from scratch, entirely clean of all Apple software.

Then he sent me home and said, "If this doesn't fix it, it's beyond what we can do and you'll need to find a Windows tech with a lot of experience trouble-shooting iTunes."

Yeah, that's easy to find. (Actually, maybe it would be... but it's hardly free, or even affordable.)

So I went home and reinstalled iTunes and QuickTime from scratch, freshest updates from Apple.

BLAM! Same problem.

So I did the "hidden files, too" uninstall process and tried to clean-install the last version that I know worked... iTunes 10.4 and QuickTime 7.6 (and since when did they stop bundling QuickTime and iTunes into the same install? They are now separate installs.)

But even on older versions, on a clean install, iTunes refused to let me browse the iTunes Store. It's dead, Jim!

So, I went to Apple's website and found out iTunes email support is free. Yay, right?

Well, I've now corresponded with 4 different iTunes "experts" via email support and I go through this same song and dance each time:

APPLE iDiot: I've researched your problem. You have an Error 8908 (or something like that)... here's a link to our FAQ on how to fix it.

Me: Nope, tried that. Diagnostics has me connecting now. NeXT idea?

APPLE iDiot: I see you've resolved that Error. Please run Apple iTunes Diagnostics and send me the results so we can better assist you.

Me: Gotcha. But Apple iTunes diagnostics is wrong. It says I don't have QuickTime installed, but I do. Your diagnostics also says Apple iTunes is not enabled in Windows Firewall... but I checked Windows Firewall... it's there! And enabled! Your diagnostics tool is malfunctioning, but here... sent. NeXT idea?

APPLE iDiot 2: Hi. My name is X and I'll be taking over from Y. I have researched this problem and am committed to helping you resolve it. I have determined that your problem is an Error 8908. Here's a link on how to resolve that....

Me: *sigh* No, no, no. Did you even read beyond the first correspondence? He's the problem...

(rinse and repeat...)

I am now on my fourth "let me take it from here" Apple iDiot... and they either want to blame Windows (when all my other Web browsing software is working just fine, only Apple's is the problem) or they go back to the Error 8908 and I have to explain things over again, from the top...

Which has, literally, driven me insane.

I'm serious. I am about to launch a litter of kittens in the general direction of Cupertino, CA, in hopes that one of them hits someone in the head and suddenly that someone jumps up and says, "Hey... maybe there was a problem with OUR UPDATE! Gee, let's fix that before this fellow quits coming to Apple for music, deletes his iTunes account, tosses his iPod nano at a baby seal REALLY hard... and does something REALLY CRAZY like switching over to a Kindle Fire and Amazon Prime for his music... I mean, this customer wants to buy his digital music from us instead of pirating it like 80 percent of Americans do... let's make sure he can spend his money with us instead of our competitors!"

Nah... Jobs is no longer with us, so forget about that ever happening.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can open iTunes, but can't get to my account to download. I keep getting a message that I need to verify my password. They send me an e-mail to verify my password, I use the link in the e-mail, and get to a page that IE can't open. The cycle keeps repeating. I will give it another try, then may have to call customer service. 

Edit: Actually, I can get to my account, but I can't get to the store.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an iPad that I updated the other day and now I have problems with updating my apps. Right now it is stuck in the middle of an update and won't finish and won't restart....anyone know how to get it to either error out and stop, or start over again


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> This same problem has occurred on both my 64-bit laptop and my 32-bit desktop... as soon as iTunes and QT install those updates, you can no longer browse anything... but only on Apple software. (Chrome, MSIE and Firefox are not affected at all. Neither is Kindle for Windows.)


Craig---

On your 64 bit Windows7 laptop *only*, did you install with this?

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1427

If you did, then back to Square One. If you didn't, turn off all your firewalls, do a clean install from the above website, then try to log back into your iTunes account to see if it is working.

Good luck and all the best.

BTW, I tried the regular iTunes update on my Windows Vista 32-bit computer (that is now relegated to offline games only) and then synched and updated my iPad and DW's iPad to iOS5. No problems.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I have an iPad that I updated the other day and now I have problems with updating my apps. Right now it is stuck in the middle of an update and won't finish and won't restart....anyone know how to get it to either error out and stop, or start over again


Kindlegirl, try to Power off by holding in the on/off button (The very Top button on your iPad, to the right.) until you get the message "Slide to Power Off". Hopefully that will work. A lot of the apps are working strange as they are trying to do fixes for the new iOS5 system.

All the best.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Kindlegirl, try to Power off by holding in the on/off button (The very Top button on your iPad, to the right.) until you get the message "Slide to Power Off". Hopefully that will work. A lot of the apps are working strange as they are trying to do fixes for the new iOS5 system.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for the help. As I was playing around last night I actually clicked on each app and that got the process going again. They finally updated, but every time I have updates there is an issue. I'm sure it's because of the new update and everything that's going on with that. Hopefully things will get back to normal soon.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I finally decided to upgrade my ipad 2 and I keep getting the message ipad software, update server could not be contacted. Anybody else getting this. I called apple, but the wait to talk to a tech is 15 minutes.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, the latest Apple iDiot to contact me suggested nothing specific, just uselessly pointed me to FAQs whose solutions I'd already tried (and didn't work) or even suggesting I go to an Apple Store (I already have).

Which is the "back up and punt the problem to someone else" approach.

So, here's what I wrote in response:



> Corbin,
> 
> Okay, I'll repeat this calmly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried to update my iPhone yesterday and kept getting a message that said it could not connect and to check my internet status. I was able to update my iPad last week. I had to wait until this weekend to update my phone. I thought maybe there was a lot of traffic since it was the weekend. I'm planning on trying again when I get home from work.  If not, I guess I'll take it to the Apple store next weekend and see if they can update it.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

A fix has been found... not sure why it worked.

Here's what I did:

1) I deleted EVERYTHING from Apple installed on my computer.

2) I made invisible files visible and deleted everything still around remotely related to Apple software.

  a) This includes all Apple-related stuff in the hidden Application Data directory, and anything in Apple-related folders in Program Files and Program Files x86.

3) I did the command-line thing where I reset the Windows Program Catalog.

4) I rebooted to complete the uninstalling process.

5) I deleted all previously downloaded installs of iTunes and QuickTime.

6) I turned off my Vipre Antivirus.

7) I downloaded a fresh copy... of... iTunes 10.4.1 (NOT 10.5)

8 ) I installed iTunes 10.4.1 (with QuickTime)

9) I did NOT start up iTunes after the installation. I restarted first.

10) I deleted the old iTunes Library (which was altered by the 10.5 install) and replaced it with the next-most-recent iTunes Library stored in the Previous iTunes Library folder (taking off the archive date from it so it's named correctly).

11) Finally, I started up iTunes 10.4.1... and the iTunes Store is BACK!

Lesson from all this?

NEVER UPDATE iTUNES AGAIN... EVER! 10.4.1 is it until I buy a new desktop or a new laptop where it's preinstalled and working already. Period.


----------

